# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  اجتماع الرابطة المركزية(مباشر من نادي المريخ)(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*القنصل محمد الطيب : المباراة هي مباراة الصفوة وسنكرر ملحمة الترجي في القمة أكد محمد الطيب رئيس الرابطة المركزية لجماهير المريخ أنهم في الرابطة المركزية يدعون جماهير المريخ الصفوة على الحضور مبكرا للاستاد حتى نكرر ذلك المشهد الذي شكلته جماهير المريخ في ملحمة الترجي التي شهد بها الجميع بأنها الأعظم في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية في الفترة الاخيرة ، وجماهير المريخ ليس كغيرها من الجماهير فهي دائما سيدة الموقف في كل المبادرات التي تقدوها هذا في الاحوال العادية حتى في حالة ان المريخ ليس في مستواه بل في الفترة الاخيرة جماهير المريخ أصبحت سيدة المبادرات .....
*

----------


## africanu

*وهي تشكل أعظم تجمع حول الفريق في الفترة الماضية والذي تحقق للمريخ في هذه الفترة أعتقد أنه ناتج من الجهد الكبير الذي بذلته الجماهير ويتفق تماما مع ما وضعناه من خطط ، ومباراة الخميس في المقام الاول هي مباراة جماهير المريخ العظيم ، حتى يؤكد الزعيم على أحقيته بالدوري هذا العام وتكون هي الاحتفال النموذجي المبكر لجماهير المريخ بلقب الممتاز لهذا العام ، فالمريخ الان في أفضل حالاته فقط يحتاج الى وقفة جماهيرية عظيمة حتى نحقق المراد في مباراة الخميس .. 
*

----------


## africanu

*صفوت قاسم : 
مباراة المريخ والهلال تقام في ملعب استاد المريخ لذا الفوز في هذه المباراة لا بد ان يتحقق للمريخ  مهما كان  فهي مباراة المريخ في المقام الاول لذا لا بد أن نشكل أفضل تجمع في استاد المريخ ولا بد أن ندمي أكفنا حتى نشكل تلك القوة التي تقهر الهلال ..واصل صفوت حديثه عن القمة قائلا : لاعبي المريخ قد يدخلون هذه المباراة وفي اعتقادهم ان الهلال ضعيف ولاكن في هذه المباراة من يعطي الدافع للاعبين أعتقد انهم الجمهور والصفوة أعتقد انها قادرة على أن تشكل أكبر تجمع لها باعتبار مباراة الترجي الماضية ولنجعلها أنموذجا حيا للتشجيع في مباراة المريخ والهلال يوم الخميس .
جمال قاسم : نحن كجماهير جاهزين للهلال ولن نرض بغير النقاط الثلاث 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا اوفقك واديك العافية ياروعة 

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جمــــــال قاســـــــــم:-

نحن في المريخ منذ قديم الزمان ارتبطنا بنادينا ارتباطا أزليا وبالتالي لا بد ان نشجع المريخ في كل المباريات التي يخوضها الفريق أما مباراة الهلال يوم الخميس لا بد ان نحقق الفوز في هذه المباراة التي اعتبرها هي الاهم للمريخ في هذه الفترة التي يتسامى فيها المريخ على كل الاندية السودانية لمواصلة الانتصارات والتفرد الاحمر على كل المستويات والفوز المبكر بالدوري الممتاز اعتبارا من هذه المباراة .
*

----------


## africanu

*البروفة الرئيسية للتشجيع في تدريب الأربعاء في مبادرة من الاستاذة سعدية عبد السلام عضو لجنة الدار المريخية قررت الرابطة المركزية إقامة البروفة التشجيعية الرئيسية قبل المباراة باستاد المريخ لتكون خير دافع للنجوم في المباراة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:1 (36):فريكانو:1 (4):
*

----------


## africanu

*قطب المريخ عبد الرحمن يحفز أفضل رابطة تشجع:- 
في بادرة وجدت الاشادة من الجميع تقدم قطب المريخ عبد الرحمن رجل أعمال وصاحب شركة تجارية بحافز ضخم لأكثر الروابط تشجيعا في الملعب .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*معاك يا افريكانو حصرى . . . واصل !!
*

----------


## africanu

*الان الســـــــيد جمال الوالي في اتصال تلفوني يطمئن روابط المريخ

عامــــــــة ويتكفل بجميع ادوات التشجيــــــع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*السيــــد جمــــــال الوالي

يعلن جاهزية ســــــودان المريخ لمعركة الخميس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جمــــــــال الوالي يطالب جمـــــــاهير سودان المريخ

بخوض معركة اخري تماثل معركة الترجي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جمــــــــال الوالي

هي معركة جماهير سودان المريخ

وبالحرف الواحد (ارمو لي قدام ورا مؤمـــــــــن)
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كــــــــل لاعبي ســــــــودان المريخ يشعرون بعظمة المسؤلية

وعلي لســــــــــانه

(انشاء الله لن يخزلكم لاعبي ســـــــودان المريخ)
(فــــــــــــــــلا تخزلونـــــــــــــهم ياصفوة شعب السودان)
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عدد خمســـــــين (نوبة) من الرابطة المركزية لمعركة الخميـــــــــس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتهــــــاء اجتمــــــــاع الرابطة المركزية الان
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اه اه اه اه والله شلت نفسي وارتحت اصلا كلام الريس بريح 
لو كنت لاعب في الزعيم والريس قال كلام لازم يعمل به حتي لو كنت في سرير الموت
هل لاعبو الزعيم قدر المسئوليه ؟؟ ياريت يفرحو الريس اوفي وماقصر
وانت يافرفر يوم شكرك مايجي البتعملو كتيرررررررررررررررر
لو كل رجل اعمال شجع رابطه التنافس بكون عظيم اصلا هم في حب الزعيم لا يقصرو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يديك العافيه افريكانو يا حصرى
ومنتصرين باذن الله 
ربنا يثبت الركب !!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ربنا يديك  في كل حرف حصري عشرة حسنات

وفي كل عضو قرأ ليك حصرياتك عشرة حسنات

وفي كل خطوة تمشيها عشان سودان المريخ عشرة حسنات


وخالص الدعوات بوافر الصحة يا رائع
*

----------


## تينا

*يافرفر الرجفه حاصله كابين الزوقه 
طمنا قبل مانزوق
اللعيبه مافي غرور 
مجتهدين حاسين بالمسئوليه
درس كاس السودان علي البال
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووور على المتابعة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*افريكانو تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم علي الاهتمام والمتابعه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم افريكانو حصري ومنصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## jafaros

*منتصرين إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*افريكانو حبيب الكل ........... طمنتنا الله يطمنك ....... باذن الله و ان شاء الله و بحول الله النصر لنا .....
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*افريكانو مشكور يا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ان شاء الله اخوك اول مشجع فى الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ربنا يديك  في كل حرف حصري عشرة حسنات

وفي كل عضو قرأ ليك حصرياتك عشرة حسنات

وفي كل خطوة تمشيها عشان سودان المريخ عشرة حسنات


وخالص الدعوات بوافر الصحة يا رائع



اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب


مشكور يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا أفريكــــــــــــــــا

والله يدينا الفي مرادنا

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*افريكااااااااااااااااانو حرصك وسهرك ومتابعتك وحبك لينا وللكيان عااااااااااااااااااااااالم جميل 
ماشاء الله وتبارك الله 
والبحب المريخ يملأ خشمو بالصلاة على المصطفى
*

----------

